# Golf Clothing



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

This may be a silly question, maybe not, so bare with me. First off, I go to the gym quite frequently and I build muscle pretty easily. Well when I going to the driving range to practice my shots, I normally get an extra large bucket of balls which contains anywhere from 100 - 130 or so; can't be sure since I've never counted but just a guess. Anyway, usually the next day I notice some chafing at the anterior portion of my shoulder where the armpit and chest muscle meet. This becomes quite painful for the next several days. For some reason, it is not as bad when I actually play a round of golf; maybe because I have longer breaks b/t shots or that I am not hitting as many balls. I shoot in the low 90's at this time (still learning). 

So my question to you is, does this happen to any of you and if so, do you where anything to protect this area? Is there any type of clothing that you guys know of that could help or some type of garment? Thanks!


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

It could be your not swinging right, have you taken any lessons? .
As for clothing, i would try to find something like what cyclists wear (i don't remember the correct term) i have a Nike top that i bought to wear under my motorcycle leathers in the summer, it fits real tight but feels amazingly cool to the skin and stretches real well with body movement. 

Hope that helps.

Chief.


P.S. i think the Nike top is "dri-fit" or something like that.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Put some Baby Powder on that area and swing away. Wear loose fitting shirts too.


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

I think my swing is ok, maybe not the best, but I am happy with it. And yes, I have taken lessons. I've taken 4 so for and have 1 left and it has really helped considering where I was before. I don't wear tight clothing so don't think that is the problem, but maybe the type of material is a problem. 

I think I may look into the Underarmor clothing as described above. This might help out. As I said, I workout 5-6 days a week and my chest and biceps are decently sized. I've thought about not going to the gym as much b/c it might affect my game, which it hasn't with the exception of this problem, but I have been going to the gym for 10 or more years and it's tough for me not to go b/c I feel guilty not going. So, I think I will try different clothing. Thanks guys.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Definately don't stop working out. You'd have to get pretty huge before it really interferes with your game. 

I golf in underarmor a lot (welcome to Michigan). It's nice and comfy. 

But I've never had chafed armpits before.


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

white_tiger_137 said:


> Definately don't stop working out. You'd have to get pretty huge before it really interferes with your game.
> 
> I golf in underarmor a lot (welcome to Michigan). It's nice and comfy.
> 
> But I've never had chafed armpits before.



I now golf in underarmor and this has stopped the problem. It's not actually my armpit area, it's the portion of my your chest muscle that meets the deltoid section; that general area. 

I won't stop working out though. I've been hitting the gym for a very long time and couldn't imagine quitting. I definitely don't do any power lifting as I used to when I was in my late to early 20's. I prefer to do more reps (10-12) and have a leaner looking muscle than looking all bloated like power lifters; not that there is anything wrong with that. Anywho, thanks for the response.


----------

